# lymphoma



## guitarranger11 (Nov 11, 2014)

I have a 11 year old Chihuahua (bruiser) and I took him to the Vet because his lymph nodes in his neck(both sides) were swollen. He's had the enlargement for 3+ months and he's healthy he plays eats good drinks regularly no vomiting or diarrhea no weight loss (in fact probably could loose a few pounds  )not even lethargic.the Vet said she's pretty sure its lymphoma without testing. She did do blood work and a fine needle aspiration and all his white blood cells including lymphacytes Were normal. She basically told me that those tests don't matter. I forgot to mention that she said some of the other lymph nodes were swollen even though I couldn't feel them. She didn't do any biopsy or anything and was suggesting chemo and I'm on disability and I am going the rest of the month completely broke cause it took all the money I had to my name and bruiser is my everything and I'd give my life for or any of my other 7 Chihuahuas. I can't afford chemo so she put him on prednisone. I've googled so many sites on lymphoma and they all are pretty consistent on the symptoms which bruiser has none except swollen lymph nodes. Maybe I'm in denial but I was wondering if anyone has had any experience with similar conditions and it being misdiagnosed or it actually being lymphoma. Most sites say they live 4 to 6 weeks afte. Being diagnose. And he's had the swollen lymph nodes for over 3 months and he's healthy as an ox. He has no breathing difficulties or anything that slows him down. I feed my Chihuahuas that fresh pet log and a few times a month I boil them boneless chicken breasts and they have the puppy chow as well that they eat after their dinner. I'm very confused on what to think or believe. I can't afford a 2nd opinion other wise I would and I just was wondering if anyone can help me with their experience or insight with this. I am so grateful for everyone and this forum. Thank you


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

What area do you live in? One of my dogs had swollen lymph nodes due to lyme disease long before he showed other symptoms and a lot of tick bourne diseases are tricky like that.

Poor dental health can also cause swollen lymph nodes in the neck, or an infection in the throat or sinuses. I would try another vet if I were you- it sounds like that one was just trying to sell you expensive chemo. If the only symptoms were swelling it really could be any number issues from an ear infection to cancer!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## guitarranger11 (Nov 11, 2014)

Thank you so much for responding I really appreciate your response so quickly. I live in Colorado. I was wondering about all that especially dental problems. Bruiser was in for a dental cleaning a couple of years ago and he did have some teeth removed and I'll be honest I haven't brushed his teeth since then cause he's such a bear when it comes to teeth and he's little paws. The Vet didn't even look at his teeth or mouth. I'm gonna look at his teeth and mouth later when I tuck him into bed and I'll keep you posted. Thanks for giving me hope.


----------

